# Callaway Edge Box Set / Costco



## road2ruin (Jan 23, 2020)

Saw an interesting video from Rick Shiels, Costco are selling a set of Callaway clubs, full box which includes Driver, 3 Wood, Hybrid, Irons (6-SW) and Odyssey Putter. The box comes in at £480.00. Obviously you can’t get fitted or even try them and the option appears to be Regular shafts however the on course testing is a bit of any eye opener. Comparable set of Mavik would be around £1,800.00 off the shelf.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 23, 2020)

Enjoyed this video when I watched it last night. 

Main thing I noticed - Rick is enjoying life.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 23, 2020)

Yeah I've seen them in Costco before. I figured they were bog standard entry-level stuff, like the Warbird stuff they do.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 23, 2020)

Costco have a no quibble refund, you could play them for a week or more and still take them back for a full refund if you don't like them


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 23, 2020)

Cheers for sharing, really enjoyed watching.
Certainly raises a lot of questions.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 23, 2020)

The driver was an interesting one - id like to see Rick pull the shaft out and out the same one in he has in his maverick.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 23, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			The driver was an interesting one - id like to see Rick pull the shaft out and out the same one in he has in his maverick.
		
Click to expand...

Or stick a regular shaft in the Mavrik for comparison


----------



## Siolag (Jan 23, 2020)

Certainly makes you think that a set like that, coupled with maybe an extra wedge would suit most players. I would perhaps like a  5 iron as well, but you could get a decent little set for approx £800.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 23, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Or stick a regular shaft in the Mavrik for comparison
		
Click to expand...

True 😂


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 23, 2020)

Very interesting and it does raise the question as to how Callaway (or any other manufacturer) can justify the exorbitant prices they charge for their equipment. 
The price of golf clubs has risen tremendously over the last 5-10 years, well above the rate of inflation.  And, if we're being honest, the technical improvements don't justify the increases in price.  
For the vast majority of golfers these clubs are more than adequate.


----------



## Siolag (Jan 23, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Very interesting and it does raise the question as to how Callaway (or any other manufacturer) can justify the exorbitant prices they charge for their equipment.
The price of golf clubs has risen tremendously over the last 5-10 years, well above the rate of inflation.  And, if we're being honest, the technical improvements don't justify the increases in price. 
For the vast majority of golfers these clubs are more than adequate.
		
Click to expand...

They can justify it because people will pay the money. Very similar stuff happens in other equipment based sports, cycling springs to mind. I remember seeing guys with bikes as light as a tour pros and a beer belly when I was a triathlete. Clearly the bike wont make a massive difference if you aren't fit, but if people want to buy them and have the money, what difference does it make? 

I agree, I think these clubs would be good enough for most. If I didn't have perfectly decent clubs, I would consider a set like this.


----------



## Crow (Jan 23, 2020)

Cheap clubs perform very similar to expensive clubs, amazing... not.

At the end of the day all clubs are a weight on the end of a stick, you'd have to go out of your way to make a bad one.

You can get round a course in a decent score using any junk, new or old.

But if you like the top line stuff then go for it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 23, 2020)

Basically the complexity has been stripped out .. we as customers generate complexity as does the requirement for a fitting .. in general a fitting will yield a benefit but the level of that benefit isn't significant nor is buying brand new tech every year if you were fitted for it originally.
I don't know about you but I am average build and height, I can vary my swing speed if a club feels a little to floppy but more often than not I can utilise a stiff or a regular shaft .. but I don't buy clubs every year and I am not a beginner going into my first foray at the game. These clubs would perform to a very similar level to my own, I am sure. 

When my boy shows an interest this the direction I will head with him, it seems a very good starter set that will satisfy the new or infrequent golfer.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2020)

Crow said:



			Cheap clubs perform very similar to expensive clubs, amazing... not.

At the end of the day all clubs are a weight on the end of a stick, you'd have to go out of your way to make a bad one.

You can get round a course in a decent score using any junk, new or old.

But if you like the top line stuff then go for it. 

Click to expand...

My full set of forged irons cost me £299 13yrs ago (mind you they might be rubbish - but I don't think so).  Over the years since I've topped them up with a Ping G10 driver (£50), Ping G20 4w (£120); Cleveland Launcher Hybrid (£110); Odyssey White Hot Pro (£90); and a couple of Vokey wedges (£80 each).  Mmmh £830 - best not tell my Mrs that 's how much the lot cost...but over 13yrs not too bad (£64/year on average).  Not bought any other clubs over that period.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2020)

The mantra of the Youtubers- Go get fitted...
And then show a set of clubs that you cant get fitted for....I suspect if you tried to bend them they'd simply break.
The materials may well be of lesser quality which could lead to less durability and they could be completely  unsuitable for you
Is £500 spent on unsuitable clubs better than £1k on a set that do..?
Callaway have always had a "cheap" line - Warbird was one and theres been at least one other version of Edge so it's nothing new.
The quality is lower than the main lines, the components cheaper 
TM had a range of clubs sold only in JJB Sports shops about 10 or more years ago.
Similar  to the "real" ones but cheap shafts and grips, little choice of lofts and less tech ( fixed weights rather than movable)
There's a place for these clubs, they're starter sets to get people playing and that has to be a good thing but I'd be surprised if a set lasted more than a couple of years whereas you'd get many more out of a main line product 
They're there to fill a hole in the market


----------



## Britishshooting (Jan 23, 2020)

I guess marketing comes into the picture too, these are seemingly unadvertised, not tour validated etc. and are pretty much an exclusive to Costco who will internally promote them.

With maverick and top lines we have the price of marketing and demo clubs etc. factored in. When these new clubs are released all the big players spend millions on advertisement, marketing, expo's etc. which we pay for in the product.

It just shows though minus some uplift in materials for improved quality shafts/grips and components etc. in terms of production cost the edge and maverick I imagine aren't a million miles away from each other.


----------



## Crow (Jan 23, 2020)

They'd have to go out of their way to use cheap enough materials that will fail within a couple of years.

I'd say these will last longer, less crappy bits of plastic stuck on them to make them look great, just solid, workmanlike clubs.

But if you want to pay top dollar then go ahead, you pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 23, 2020)

Online I see they do them with graphite shafts for £50 more....  interesting.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2020)

The Mavrik irons will be better quality materials, possibly a multi material biuld, which is more expensive, better quality control, tighter tolerances, etc, not just better shafts and grips. There will be a big difference in quality.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 23, 2020)

Quite an interesting video, I'd say fir the average recreational player they're a perfectly good club at a very good price and is evidence glf doesn't have to be overly expensive


----------



## Siolag (Jan 23, 2020)

It might be that the idea behind this is to get players onto Callaway clubs for a reasonable fee, then as the clubs either become too old, or the player feels they want something better, or that they just enjoy the game so much and have the money they will upgrade them, that they will stay brand loyal to Callaway. 

How long clubs last would be an interesting discussion to have. If you get fitted, would you expect them to last longer? Or will there always be the allure of the shiny new things?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 23, 2020)

To give credit, I am surprised that the review took it as far as it did and that gets some respect from me. Easy to leave it at 'these are a good set of entry level clubs' and ignore any comparison to the latest, high end release and to not point out so often the concerns as to how Callaway justify the price of their high end gear. A good video.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 23, 2020)

I quite like some of Rick's videos, I just hate the way he always slows down... at the end... of... his sentences.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I quite like some of Rick's videos, I just hate the way he always slows down... at the end... of... his sentences.
		
Click to expand...

has he been watching Toast ??

Mind................................................................................the...................................................


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			has he been watching Toast ??

Mind................................................................................the...................................................
		
Click to expand...

..................................... gap


----------



## Springveldt (Jan 23, 2020)

According to the comments, if you order online you can get stiff shafts if you need them.

Interesting video, they are probably just an older model that Callaway are cranking out cheap for Costco.


----------



## Crow (Jan 23, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The Mavrik irons will be better quality materials, possibly a multi material biuld, which is more expensive, better quality control, tighter tolerances, etc, not just better shafts and grips. *There will be a big difference in quality*.
		
Click to expand...

Depends how you're defining quality, more expensive materials and more bits of plastic stuck on doesn't necessarily make for better quality in my eyes. 
Tighter tolerance? Maybe but will it have an impact?

And will the above materials, tolerances, quality control, make for a significantly better club in the hands of Joe Public?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 23, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Quite an interesting video, I'd say fir the average recreational player they're a perfectly good club at a very good price and is evidence glf doesn't have to be overly expensive
		
Click to expand...

I've haven't enjoyed one of Ricks videos for ages that was actually decent.

Make you spot on.. I'd go as far as to say they would make a great second set for anyone 

Say you were a member of a club and wanted to leave a set at the club for quick knock arounds .. or at a holiday home .. 

First adult sets for people starting out .. we say look second hand but £500 for all that? You would be hard to beat it tbh


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2020)

Britishshooting said:



			I guess marketing comes into the picture too, these are seemingly unadvertised, not tour validated etc. and are pretty much an exclusive to Costco who will internally promote them.

With maverick and top lines we have the price of marketing and demo clubs etc. factored in. When these new clubs are released all the big players spend millions on advertisement, marketing, expo's etc. which we pay for in the product.

It just shows though minus some uplift in materials for improved quality shafts/grips and components etc. in terms of production cost the edge and maverick I imagine aren't a million miles away from each other.
		
Click to expand...

I've tried to find out but I couldn't locate the number of Callaway stockists in the uk or worldwide.
They have a presence in somewhere between 70 and 100 course tries depending on which reports you read.
Just in the UK there are over 50 distributors  within 50km of Chessington  head office.....
There must be thousands worldwide...and they're all going to need driver heads in each loft for each of the 3 heads plus the Women's  version plus a dozen shafts plus iron heads in various lies for all 3 versions plus another dozen shafts plus all the shipping costs and then they have to send samples to dozens of Youtubers...
Honestly,  the costs must be phenomenal and that has to be built into the price.
And it's the same for TM, Ping, Titleist, Mizuno  etc etc...
And, of course, the Pros get theirs.
All this probably adds 200 quid to the price of each club.
And that's something they're not doing with this Edge line
Which is why it can be sold cheaply 
Add into the mix that they may not even be made by Callaway.
Callaway licences its name to be used on many products - I doubt Callaway actually make laser rangefinders, ball retrievers , umbrellas or shoes
They licence their name to Costco for use on certain items.
This Edge line may be made cheaply in China, a Callaway logo slapped on and shipped to Costco - all above board.
So...Callaway....but not really Callaway......


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 23, 2020)

Selling boxed sets in places like Costco is what almost killed Wilson.


----------



## pool888 (Jan 23, 2020)

Online the options are mens, mens graphite, ladies graphite. No flex choices. I've seen these instore and they're perfectly good looking clubs. Costco have had Taylor Made and Callaway Clubs for many years I remember buying my R320ti driver there moons ago, was my longest driver ever until it got banned due to the COR, also my age helped back then . No options cuts costs, you want a 5 wood to match, a 4 hybrid, stiff shafts, left handed, etc. sorry can't do any of that.  Also these are in sheds, minimal overheads, no staff for advice or ability to try these out, but Costco has the best warranty and returns of any company I know of.  The woods will be a lot cheaper to manufacture than a Mavrik, no hosel adjustment, no carbon, no weights, minimum technology but he got the driver to 95% of the distance. The irons looked good instore, well finished just as you would expect. Putter good quality too. Quite a limited audience though, only really useful if your starting from scratch with nothing or looking to change your whole bag.

Also I was in Costco at the weekend and they're still selling M4 drivers for more than I recently paid for a M6, so not always bargains, but generally most things in Costco are a good price, look out for anything priced ending in 97p as it means it's been reduced just like the Callaway bag Rick bought.


----------



## pool888 (Jan 24, 2020)

Seem to be sold out in steel online already, just shows what a positive review online can do, just like the Kirkland balls a while ago.


----------



## AdamW (Jan 24, 2020)

Still seems a lot of money to spend without getting fitted though? Or are the benefits of being fitted over blown?


----------



## pool888 (Jan 24, 2020)

Depends what you consider a lot of money, the whole set is the price of most manufacturers latest drivers. In the video Rick estimates to buy a top of the range driver, fairway, hybrid, irons and putter would be over £1700 so likely over a £1000 saving. Only way you going to put a half decent set together for similar money is if you buy second hand or if your lucky to get some real bargains and then fitting is not an option either.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 26, 2020)

AdamW said:



			Still seems a lot of money to spend without getting fitted though? Or are the benefits of being fitted over blown?
		
Click to expand...

£500 isnt a lot of money for whats on offer which is really the point of the video

to get fit you normally neede to go latest model... which is £400 driver... £150 woods.. £120 hyrbid.. £400 irons and £100 putter

that set is £500 all in...

would do most as a starter set

if they dont like the game im sure they could sell on for a bit to a mate who wants to try..


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 26, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			£500 isnt a lot of money for whats on offer which is really the point of the video

to get fit you normally neede to go latest model... which is £400 driver... £150 woods.. £120 hyrbid.. £400 irons and £100 putter

that set is £500 all in...

would do most as a starter set

if they dont like the game im sure they could sell on for a bit to a mate who wants to try..
		
Click to expand...

cant see many paying £500 for a “starter set” when you can get full sets of decent used cubs for £100-150 on gumtree


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 26, 2020)

inc0gnito said:



			cant see many paying £500 for a “starter set” when you can get full sets of decent used cubs for £100-150 on gumtree
		
Click to expand...

I agree, terrible for a starter set, it’s probably best as the set following a starter set. I would say it’s aimed at for anyone who:
- Doesn’t want to throw silly money at a set
- Is around average height
- and not looking for marginal gains to get the handicap down

Also great for anyone on those pay as you go memberships who is moving on from a starter set

Not everyone can afford to or needs buy a full set or ge custom fitted. You can then throw the money saved at actually playing golf.


----------



## Jigger (Jan 26, 2020)

It’s a great video given that golf gear instantly looks astronomical these days. It just shows what you can buy off the shelf. I would say you can pick up a full set of entry level Wilson staff for less as I did for my tall daughter.


----------



## Sats (Jan 26, 2020)

It does raise questions about pricing/tech - I unfortunately am I poser and want to have the nice stuff in my bag. My friend I play with literally gives zero f's about the brand/looks and I wish I could do to. I'm just not like that I suppose.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 27, 2020)

Crow said:



			Depends how you're defining quality, more expensive materials and more bits of plastic stuck on doesn't necessarily make for better quality in my eyes.
Tighter tolerance? Maybe but will it have an impact?
		
Click to expand...

Sure, but I didn't mean bits of plastic. I meant bits of tungsten, which has to be cast into the club head as it won't weld to steel. A more expensive process, requiring more QA, etc.
And yes, the addition of tungsten weighting does lead to a better product. Loads of top end forgings from the top brands do this to aid forgiveness, even in bladed irons.


----------



## Crow (Jan 27, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Sure, but I didn't mean bits of plastic. I meant bits of tungsten, which has to be cast into the club head as it won't weld to steel. A more expensive process, requiring more QA, etc.
And yes, the addition of tungsten weighting does lead to a better product. Loads of top end forgings from the top brands do this to aid forgiveness, even in bladed irons.
		
Click to expand...

That leads us on to the skewing of the definition of forged irons.
Most of them (or at least those with internal weights) are what they sometimes call co-forged, in effect a casting that is then re-heated and given enough of a squeeze for them to feel justified in calling it "forged".


----------



## big_matt (Jan 28, 2020)

The video reminded me of how unbelievably expensive golf is. £500 is definately great value in comparison with the current best clubs but in how many other sports would 500 be a bargain for your first lot of equipment? And thats before green fees, balls, bag, tees, clothes, shoes, etc etc. 

I also dont think the fact that these can't be fit is really an issue. Fitting only seems to be offered on the very latest models these days and so fitting is not accessable to the average person (unless you have 2 grand for a full set of this seasons clubs).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2020)

Only just got round to watching the video. I think it is an ideal starter set, given the quality of the putter (and as Shiels said, would never have expected anything that good and with a decent grip on) and the fact head covers are chucked in. Granted there is a bag to pay for and then balls etc. but all in all a decent starter. Quality definitely looked functional and surely better to buy new that something used on Gumtree (especially given the number of fakes out there).


----------



## hines57 (Jan 28, 2020)

I wonder how much of the price differential is down to the materials in the clubs versus the fact that they won't need to be paying player sponsorship fees which are most likely loaded into the price of Mavrik and others.........


----------



## AdamW (Jan 28, 2020)

back in stock now but £530 !


----------



## pool888 (Jan 29, 2020)

The graphite shafts were always £530, the steel shaft version at £480 is still out of stock .
https://www.costco.co.uk/Sports-Spa...-Edge-10-Piece-Golf-Set-Right-Handed/p/273385


----------



## mir (Sep 23, 2020)

road2ruin said:



			Saw an interesting video from Rick Shiels, Costco are selling a set of Callaway clubs, full box which includes Driver, 3 Wood, Hybrid, Irons (6-SW) and Odyssey Putter. The box comes in at £480.00. Obviously you can’t get fitted or even try them and the option appears to be Regular shafts however the on course testing is a bit of any eye opener. Comparable set of Mavik would be around £1,800.00 off the shelf.







Click to expand...

You can also read the In-Depth article here.


----------



## Chico84 (Sep 23, 2020)

mir said:



			You can also read the In-Depth article here.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure we can trust this review; it states that having no headcovers for the irons is a ‘con’ not a ‘pro’.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 24, 2020)

Last year I bought brand new Callaway XHot2 10 piece set for £549 and a Callaway stand bag for £50 from Clubhouse golf. The putter is the same putter and same Super Stroke grip, the Driver looks the same as does the 3 wood and 5 hybrid.  I would say that it is a rebranded set and with the buying power of Costco its £50 cheaper. The biggest difference is the green flashes on the clubs rather than a burnt orange Colour with the XHot2.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 24, 2020)

TaylorMade does the same in US stores Dick's Sporting Goods (insert your own wisecrack here) and Golf Galaxy. Seems like it is a way of using up end of line parts and possibly offering an entry point to the brand so people can later climb up the price scale. Its decent enough value and brand and price conscious players should take a look if they know the set up is suitable for them.


----------

